# Aquasoil and sand mixing questions???



## tko187 (5 Jul 2008)

Hi just wondering if anyone can help or advise on how to create an open foreground of sand, i will also be using aquasoil, i know people use rocks but i want to know how to seperate them when setting up. I have seen people using cardboard to create seperate sections and adding substrates like this. Just want to know the whole process, and also if the separation tool is left in the tank or removed. i just want somewhere my corries can relax.


----------



## Garuf (5 Jul 2008)

I've got a sand foreground with AS and in my opinion it is the biggest nuisance in the world, if you can get away with it make some dividers that can be left in the tank permanently and stop the 2 from mixing, I'm half way through doing this on my tank to try and stop the 2 from combining. 
Sorry I can't be more helpful but permanent barriers seems to be the best way.


----------



## tko187 (5 Jul 2008)

Thanks, so what would be a good permanent barrier that would be ok for the fish.


----------



## Garuf (5 Jul 2008)

I plan to use white plastic angle, then hide it with moss rocks. Thin plastic sheet, the kind pop bottles are made of would work too.


----------



## AndyTaylor (7 Jul 2008)

I had a notion to use thin balsa wood and hide it with bogwood. Either that or cut bogwood to have 2 flat edges below the level of the sand and silicon it to the tank bottom. That way it would look natural above the sand too.


----------

